# progress pics 2yr, s



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

thought id stick some pics up from when i first joined uk muscle, since joining my trainning as been more productive and my diet has been pretty good ive gone from 12 stone to nearly 14, thanks to all who have helped me with my diet and trainning tips , especially the mods!!!

oh and leg pics will be coming shortly, still not happy with them but trainning them hard at the moment!!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

back shot


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking very good mate. Some good size on you and a nice shape to the muscles.

Have you done alot of cutting phases or just concentrated on bulking up? Looks like you can see the outline of your abs which is cool alongside your size.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i havent really done a cutting diet yet, but my diet is pretty clean, i tend to stay around this b/f, i do cardio 3 x a week to.


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

looking good my man,

and i like the tat on your back

can i see your weekly training program if poss.. cheers


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Some excellent shape there fella, nice work.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

looking good bro


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking very solid mate. You must have put a ton of work in there and you still look quite lean.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dominating Traps...Reminds me of pro-wrestlers. Looks great....you've obviously put your time in.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

your hat is nice matey  ... nah... sick delts mate, looking good!.... you going to compete any time soon??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You look like a wrestler.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers for the positive feed back guys.

My current trainning regime is

mon . Squats, leg press, leg curl, calf raises seated and standing. sit ups weighted crunches

tue. . db shoulder press, shrugs, hammer shoulder press machine, delt raises front and side, and rear delt machine. 20 min cycle

wed. wide grip chins , bent over row, lat pulldown, standing bicept curl, db hammers, concentration curls . 20 min cycle

thursday. Dead lifts , stiff leg dead lifts, hamstring curls seated and laying, burn out set of leg ext, calf raises seated and standing. sit ups weighted crunches.

fri bench press, incline smith, and decline,flys , weighted dips, overhead ext, kick backs. 20 min cycle

most sessions take about 1 hr 20 min with cardio, legs ive been doing twice a week now for 3 months and have benifited alot from, i will reduce soon and will be going back to 4 day split with wed as a day off.

would love to do a show aiming for southcoast 2009 but really depends on the legs, a year should be enough time i think.Aiming for 15.5 stone.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

hackskii said:


> You look like a wrestler.


cool


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

And that's the bottom line, 'cause smithy26 said so. :lift:


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

u done any cycles mate, or u natty?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yes several


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

skyrider007 said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwww u're buff!!!!!!! nice ink as well!


see smithy - you got your comment.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah i must be looking dam good.......................pmsl


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

hey mate

r ur numbers for 1 RM or reps?

good transformation.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

bulking said:


> hey mate
> 
> r ur numbers for 1 RM or reps?
> 
> good transformation.


squats set of 5 reps

bench set of 4 reps

dead lift set of 2 reps

i usually pyramid up to these weights then down


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking thick mate. Be good to see you at the southcoast.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> Looking thick mate. Be good to see you at the southcoast.


cheers mate, see you there. looking thick is a good way i hope ......lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

bulking said:


> hey mate
> 
> r ur numbers for 1 RM or reps?
> 
> good transformation.


thanks for the comment, just had a 4 day rest, will be hitting the gym as off monday.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Impressive Smithy lots of mass on your physique I think you would do great if you decided to compete...why wait til next year..


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

clarkey said:


> Impressive Smithy lots of mass on your physique I think you would do great if you decided to compete...why wait til next year..


thanks clarkey, my legs need catching up a little, i think id rather go in to a comp feeling im in the best possible shape, and at this moment in time i dont think i would be happy with my self.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking really good mate,

Great size coming along and also quite lean,

Keep up the good work mate!:lift:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Good mass... look huge! Nice work


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Good mass... look huge! Nice work


----------



## yeomans_12 (May 31, 2007)

looking great mate quality:cool:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers guys, thanks for comments they are much appreciated!!!

(just moved my updated pics to this thread)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You have a big chest.

Do you have a strong bench?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> Looking really good mate,
> 
> Great size coming along and also quite lean,
> 
> Keep up the good work mate!:lift:


Heres a dumb ass comment but are you Darren Ball?

If so i saw you at the arnold and you looked **** off massive would be great if you wrote up your diet and training some time:lift:

Smithy i think i said it before but looking superb you deffo should get your **** on stage!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Mr Smithy, you sir are a unit......HUGE traps there fella.

Get your ass on stage!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers fellas

hacks bench around 125kg for 8 reps, its seems to have grown alot but the weight is still quite low i think. 2009 and i will be ready for comps then.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> cheers fellas
> 
> hacks bench around 125kg for 8 reps, its seems to have grown alot but the weight is still quite low i think. 2009 and i will be ready for comps then.


I have that problem you grow but you dont get that much stronger - or not as much as you expected anyway.

Lol ****es me off when skinnys can lift more than me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

smithy26 said:


> cheers fellas
> 
> hacks bench around 125kg for 8 reps, its seems to have grown alot but the weight is still quite low i think. 2009 and i will be ready for comps then.


Well, I expected a bigger number. I have done that weight before for the exact same rep. Got 335 for a single before the shoulder told me that I would not be able to bench for a few years....lol

But you are pretty young right?

I kept getting stronger into my 40's

When I was 25, I did a cycle and did 15 reps with 225lbs for bench. When I was 46, I did a cycle and got 18 reps with 225.

From age 25 to 46 I never did anything, and I never lost any strength.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Well, I expected a bigger number. I have done that weight before for the exact same rep. Got 335 for a single before the shoulder told me that I would not be able to bench for a few years....lol
> 
> But you are pretty young right?
> 
> ...


yeah till 27 so not that young but not old either


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Looking good mate.

You seem to be one of those that looks bigger than what they are/weigh.

I weigh more than you but you just look bigger.

Good chest and traps, mayeb you oughta tone down the trap work tbh, it might start over shadowing your physique - or is it just the way your posing in the pics?

Either way, good work.

Any leg pics?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

the legs are lagging behind mate hence the low weight probably, need more mass in the legs . Have been trainning every 5 days for the last 3 months, slowly improving when happy il post them up. Im thinking of changing my trainning round , might just do the core exercisers for a while in squatting and dead lifting, deff nead mor back width as well.


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

d/l 190kg

b/p 125kg

squat 130kg

smithy, do you lift these amounts every week, or do you have light weeks?


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice arms, delts, traps, chest. Good work bud! those legs will come, they just gota be absoultely beasted!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

tony1401 said:


> d/l 190kg
> 
> b/p 125kg
> 
> ...


these are my maximum lifts at the moment, i usually pyrimid up and down again


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Nice arms, delts, traps, chest. Good work bud! those legs will come, they just gota be absoultely beasted!


cheers mate yep im cainning the legs twice a week at the mo, where do u train in southampton?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ok starting new course this week, using tt350 1ml and eq 1ml twice a week, after 6 weeks may switch the tt350 to sus, gona do a little experiment as i tend to put all my weight on in the first 6 weeks then stop!!!

More pics will be up in a few weeks


----------



## fatmat (Apr 20, 2008)

dude you look amazing, keep up the good work!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

You look massive for your weight mate so thats a good thing.

Chest and traps are excellent.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

robdog said:


> You look massive for your weight mate so thats a good thing.
> 
> Chest and traps are excellent.


cheers fellas, slacked off the last week , because i was moving house back on track now, pics soon


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

You got that goldberg look going on mate 

Nice build!


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice progress great Pecs, ill come and steal em with my stake knife ;D


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ymir said:


> Nice progress great Pecs, ill come and steal em with my stake knife ;D


cheers fellas, u can keep that knife away from me, took me ages to get these bad boys


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

right im 4 weeks into my tt350 and eq course veins are starting to come out a bit more and my strength has gone up a bit managed a set of 8 reps on legpress with 8 x 25kg plates each side, which is good for me.

touching the 14 stone mark now at 5ft 8 around 15 -16 % bf, hopefully after switching to sus soon il hit 14.5 stone, even ordered a pair of posing trunks to get me in the mood.


----------

